# Grouse Counting



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Last saturday we were on one of Roy Bebbingtons "Grouse Experience Days", weather, or more precisely the wind, wasn't really ideal with a backwind for most of the day. I took both Ruby and Elvis but only ran with Ruby. She worked the wind really well where a lot of the other dogs struggled, even pointing a few grouse whilst she was on her lead , anyway after the event Roy asked me if I'd be available to help him with some grouse counting later this week with Ruby. It's something I've never done before but didn't hesitate to say yes. I know why the grouse counting is important to give pre-season bird numbers so a gamekeeper can plan how many bird numbers/shoot days are sustainable, but just not quite sure, apart from the very basics, how we go about it. Anybody any experience with grouse counting?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Nope, but be sure to let us know how it goes.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

will do TR...in the meantime here's a bit of Wire Porn for Ron from saturday


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice pics Doug.

Had the grouse counting explained to me only the other week at a training session.

Found this which explains it far better than I ever could!

http://www.ukbirddogs.com/counting.htm

Have fun, you must feel honoured to have been asked to help?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Nice pics Doug.
> 
> Had the grouse counting explained to me only the other week at a training session.
> 
> ...


strangely enough Hobbsy, Abbeystead Estate is where I work Ruby on grouse


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

that POOR smooth V !!!!! looked like a pack of WOLVES surrounding it !!!!! LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> that POOR smooth V !!!!! looked like a pack of WOLVES surrounding it !!!!! LOL


strange looking things them smooths aren't they Ron? haha ,,,smooths in northern England are probs as rare as wires over your side of the pond :-*


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & I have done several wild quail covey counts on private & WMA areas - the garmin alpha gives out great data - early spring & fall does give a great idea of how the birds R doing - now up north - west & south - pheasants grouse quail & parries chickens etc - the rural route carrier gives the best count - just say THANK YOU 2 your postman !!!!!!!!


----------

